# Metro 2033 Absturz



## NeO126 (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo ich habe mir sehr Billig Metro 2033 über Steam gekauft... Installiert und gestartet aber dann passiert Folgendes:
Aufösung des Bildschrims ändert sich sofort, ich sehe das Intro und die Werbung. Dann habe ich nur noch einen Schwarzen Bildschirm Ende.

Ich Mache den Task-Manager auf Beende. Dann muss ich die Auflösung wieder hochschrauben weil sie auch im Windows umspringt. 

Beim nächsten Start bekomme ich immer die Meldung das ich Metro doch im einem Safe Modus starten soll weil es Probleme gab. Das mache ich und dann kommt halt das gleich wieder. Wenn ich Nein klicke dann Wird es sofort schwarz und ich muss Beenden.

Ich glaube das meine ATI 6950 2 GB damit Probleme hat weil auch die Meldung kommt Anzeige Treiber mussten wiederhergestellt werden... Ich habe die Neusten Treiber drauf und auch PhysX von Nvidea was ja für das game ein muss ist sonst kommt die Meldung das es installiert werden muss.  Villeicht kennt einer eine Lösung oder kann ich das Game abschreiben ohne Nvidea Karte ? Achja ich habe Windows 7 64 Bit 

mfg
Neo126


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2011)

Mit meiner 6870 geht es problemlos, hat also nix mit AMD an sich zu tun.

Hast Du mal verschiedene Voreinstellungen ausprobiert? SInd auch alle anderen Treiber aktuell?


----------



## svd (12. Oktober 2011)

Vlt. probierst du testweise mal den DirectX 10 Modus aus.



im Steam Ordner findest du des weiteren in "\userdata\*hier deine Steam UID*\43110 (das ist Metro)\remote\" die datei "user.cfg"
"user.cfg" öffnen, die Zeile "r_fullscreen on" umändern in "R_fullscreen off", speichern.
Steam beenden, falls es noch läuft!
Metro starten, hoffentlich geht's jetzt im Fenstermodus auf, in den Optionen aud DirectX10 umstellen und speichern.
Vollbildmodus in der Config wieder aktivieren.
Steam beenden
Spiel starten.


----------



## Crysisheld (12. Oktober 2011)

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Puh ich glaube es hatte was mit dem Soundtreiber zu tun. Ist der bei dir in den Soundoptionen auf Software oder Hardware eingestellt. Probier mal die beiden aus. Ansonsten mal den DirectX Modus wechseln wie SCD schon geschrieben hat.

BTW weil du schreibst schwarzer Bildschirm. Hast du mal deinen Firewall ausgeschaltet. Es kann sein, dass die Metro.exe auf das Internet zugreifen will,es geblockt bzw. gefragt wird ob der Zugriff erlauben/nicht erlauben soll und es deshalb stecken bleibt.


----------



## NeO126 (12. Oktober 2011)

Also Svd deine Tipps waren schon gut auch wenn ich die Conf. nicht dagefunden habe wo du sie beschrieben hast ^^ egal.. ich bin im Fenster Modus ins Game gekommen und es war sogar schon auf Dx9 gestellt ich habe dann mal auf DX 11 gestellt und es ging dann auch... ok mit dem Fullscreen nicht aber Dx11 geht im fenster Modus ohne Probleme.  

Jetzt wollte ich aber nochmal das ganze im Fullscreen hinbekommen nur nimmt er den Befehl wohl nicht mehr an, obwohl Fullscreen ON ist macht er es nicht. Villeicht hat das System erkannt das es so nicht geht keine Ahnung. 

Crysisheld Ich habe keine Firewall nur ein AntiVirus Prog.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2011)

mach auch mal das AntiVirenTool aus. UNnd wie gesagt: sind denn auch ALLE anderen Treiber aktuell, nicht nur Grafik?


----------



## Crysisheld (12. Oktober 2011)

Stell mal deine Desktop Auflösung auf die Auflösung die das Spiel in Fullscreen darstellen soll, danach sollte der Fullscreen Modus funktionieren.

Du solltest dir nen Firewall zulegen. McAfee Internet Security, oder Kaspersky Internet Security haben einen dabei. Der Windows Firewall taugt nichts...


----------



## NeO126 (14. Oktober 2011)

Aufeinmal läuft alles ^^ der Neustart nach dem ich gestern son bissel rumgespielt hatte war wohl nur noch ausschalg gebent.


----------

